# A study in the legalization or decriminalization of marijuana



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have a family member who is married to an extreme left leaning liberal. She is young, 25 or so with two kids. She has failed out of nursing school and has 40,000.00 in student loans. They live like animals in a hovel of a home. She recently told her husband that she will never give up marijuana and if he doesn't accept her lifestyle he can leave. She is unemployed and spends $500.00 per month on average in marijuana, probably more. 

I say this because in my opinion legalizing weed will utterly ruin the motivation of those who partake and relegate them to their parents basements until they are well into their 30s and beyond. They will likely never seek gainful employment choosing instead to live off of the charity of others or handouts from the government. 

Pot should be legalized for legitimate medical applications, if there really are any (appetite stimulant is the only one I am convinced by at the moment). I would not be terribly opposed to retired people who have worked hard their whole lives smoking a bowl and chilling out. Maybe if they are doing it in public you can harsh their buzz with a ticket.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There are good arguments on all sides of this question.

Whatever America decides, we cannot continue to send people to prison for MJ use. It is too expensive for society, too destructive to the individual, and has little if any benefit. It is, for most responsible users, a victimless crime. But, yes, it can be harmful to those with addictive personalities.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You've got two issues here: One is a general issue of the merits of legalizing marijuana. The other is whether the marriage can or should be saved. Which do you wish to address? If the latter is your primary discussion focus, then I think it worthwhile to know if the kids are from this marriage and anything further you can share about the couple and the state of the marriage.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Diver said:


> You've got two issues here: One is a general issue of the merits of legalizing marijuana. The other is whether the marriage can or should be saved. Which do you wish to address? If the latter is your primary discussion focus, then I think it worthwhile to know if the kids are from this marriage and anything further you can share about the couple and the state of the marriage.


The kids are a product of the marriage and their mother should have liberal visitation rights but lose full custody until she can prove she is at least working, taking care of herself and cleans her house. I am confident the marriage is now a lost cause from the perspective of my Nephew. He loves her but has decided to throw in the towel. I probably had more liberal views on legalizing pot but his experience has colored my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The libertarian side of me has no problem with pot being legal. But I know that many people cannot handle it, just like many people cannot handle alcohol. 

My concern is for their children and the fact that she has $40k of loans! How in the world do you have children in a situation like that??? And how in the world do you rack up $40k in student loans??? 

I She were a He, and you weren't a lawman WE could take his ass out in the woods and conduct an "intervention"...

But I'll say a prayer that the stupid bitch overcomes her addiction.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think we need a top down approach. Start with hard chemical drugs then work down.
Sorry about the family troubles. Mostly alcohol effected my family, a little mj too though.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My brother is former USAF and very smart. Had lots of schooling while in the AF and can pretty much take apart anything and fix it. He is also a raging alcoholic. Since leaving the AF he has lost 3 jobs, 2 marriages, been in jail and almost died of liver failure in the hospital (twice). He has since stopped drinking and been sober for the last 3 years. He does smoke weed now and it mellows him out and keeps him focused as where alcohol turned him into a raging a-hole. So I think, like most things, it affects people differently. 

On the flipside I used to work with a guy that his number one priority was figuring out where he was getting his next batch of weed. Loved his wife and his 2 kids but loved his weed more.

Good luck with your situation.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> The kids are a product of the marriage and their mother should have liberal visitation rights but lose full custody until she can prove she is at least working, taking care of herself and cleans her house. I am confident the marriage is now a lost cause from the perspective of my Nephew. He loves her but has decided to throw in the towel. I probably had more liberal views on legalizing pot but his experience has colored my opinion.


I have a cousin who went through something similar. He wound up with the kids (twins) and raised them. However, whether that can be arranged has a lot to do with state law and the ability to negotiate a settlement on those terms. What you don't want to have happen is she winds up with custody and he pays outrageous support levels that just maintains her drug usage while the kids suffer.

His first step should be consultation with the absolute best divorce attorney he can find. He will then know his basic choices and the terms he can expect. IF she is ready to settle on acceptable terms, great. If she is not, then his choices are to accept bad terms (not recommended) or wait until she is ready to settle on fair terms (usually several years).

Something like 98% of divorce cases settle. They never go to trial. I don't know TN system to know if they use arbitration, but if he can get agreement to go to arbitration, then that can speed up the process.

Is it your sense that she will want to wrap things up quickly, or that she'll want to drag it out just to stick it to him?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Having lost a brother I'm not able to remember because I was five when he died in a traffic accident caused by an MJ impared teen I've never been able to rationally debate the legalization of MJ. It's an argument I avoid because clearly I'm an emotional / not rational "no" on the topic. Recognizing the fiscal conservative in me though I hate that we lock up people for drugs and spend plenty doing it. My bigger argument in that is the huge cost of prisons and the wish we'd do it cheaper. Our society needs to handle a lot of issues better. I read this morning a person making $9600 a year working a min wage PT is better off not working a second job because the earned income tax credit and EBT would give them $9,000 more if they have a couple of kids....less if they were single but still more substantial than working. 

We have decentivised working in America. We are creating a generation of woe is me hand out entitltement clans of all races. They are black, white, Hispanic and Asian. It's going to be the end of the greatest nation at some point.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

IMO pot does have legitimate medical uses. I've heard it helps with glaucoma, seizures, anorexia, and helps soothe over the effects of cancer treatment. So I have no problems with it being prescribed and studied.

I do not believe it should be totally legal though. I've seen it ruin lives by causing complacency. I've seen it cause serious accidents in the workplace. A man at work had both of his arms ripped off by a rubber mill was high when it happened. Another crashed a forklift into a tire press causing a very expensive production loss. All that could happen with other drugs and alcohol as well. But at least with alcohol you can generally tell when someone is drunk. Not always the case with pot. I don't care what a person does in their free time. But if it jeopardize the safety of my wife or myself, I have a problem. 

How do you enforce responsible use with this stuff?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> ..... He has since stopped drinking and been sober for the last 3 years. He does smoke weed now................


Sorry, but he is not sober. He is on the marijuana maintenance program. But he is not sober.
Sober (adj) Abstemious or temperate. (The American Heritage Dictionary)

And speaking of pot, in all my years of being around alcoholics and drug addicts, never once have I ever met a crack freak, heroin addict, meth head that did not start by smoking pot. Not one that I have met went from zero right to the crack pipe.
Sure, only a percentage of pot smokers will progress on, just like about 1 in 10 drinkers become alcoholics. But it is something to consider if one of your loved ones uses drugs.

I'm like Slippy, I lean libertarian. If anyone wants to shoot heroin in their arm or smoke crack as long as it affects no one else I really don't care. Steal to get a fix - go to prison. If you neglect your children - go to prison. Get high on the job? Get fired. Want treatment to stop and get straight? Not with my tax dollars. Narcotics Anonymous is free.

I have seen over a period of decades what alcohol and drug abuse does to those who use, their families, and the public at large. It can be very ugly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> ...
> 
> How do you enforce responsible use with this stuff?


You teach children what personal responsibility means and hold them accountable at an early early age. You reinforce it daily and generationaly. Other than that, I don't know. I'm just one man, I cannot save the world.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a bad back, neck and feet. I take Morphine, Vicodins and Motrin for the pain. I tried medical marijuana for a year to cut back on the pills and it worked. I was surprised how well smoking it took away the pain. I got sick of smoking it though and went back to taking the pills after the year was up. No I am not a recreational user. 

I would like to see it legalized just to cut back on the amount of people are in prison because of drugs. When I was a correctional officer I saw a lot of prisoners in prison because of drug laws. If pot was legal then it would give some users an option and hopefully they will stay away from the harsher drugs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry, but he is not sober. He is on the marijuana maintenance program. But he is not sober.
> Sober (adj) Abstemious or temperate. (The American Heritage Dictionary)
> 
> And speaking of pot, in all my years of being around alcoholics and drug addicts, never once have I ever met a crack freak, heroin addict, meth head that did not start by smoking pot. Not one that I have met went from zero right to the crack pipe.
> ...


You are right. I even meant not to write "sober" when I was putting my thoughts together. He is still self medicating, just not with alcohol.

speaking of self medicating I think people would be shocked to see how many people in this country self medicate not with weed or booze but with prescription drugs. Either stolen, bought or prescribed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch, your right. I have had many offers from people that have learned what meds I take.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I really don’t have a problem with pot being legal. Pot IMO is no different than some of the legalized drugs out there. I experimented during the 60s and 70s with alcohol, pot and cigarettes and out of all of them nicotine was the hardest to give up. I had rather your family member be able to buy her pot legal then having us tax payers support her and hers kid if she gets caught and sent to jail.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You are right. I even meant not to write "sober" when I was putting my thoughts together. He is still self medicating, just not with alcohol.
> 
> speaking of self medicating I think people would be shocked to see how many people in this country self medicate not with weed or booze but with prescription drugs. Either stolen, bought or prescribed.


Ain't it the truth! There's a whole black market for that stuff. Especially codeine and viagra.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Ain't it the truth! There's a whole black market for that stuff. Especially codeine and viagra.


I've known a few people addicted to Vicodin. At first no big deal but after a few years it just destroys the body and is very bad for the liver. I read a study once that said when trying to get off of Vicodin the brain will produce fake pain in areas of the body so you'll want to start taking it again. Scary stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> I really don't have a problem with pot being legal. Pot IMO is no different than some of the legalized drugs out there. I experimented during the 60s and 70s with alcohol, pot and cigarettes and out of all of them nicotine was the hardest to give up. I had rather your family member be able to buy her pot legal then having us tax payers support her and hers kid if she gets caught and sent to jail.


What they have done in Florida is to decriminalize it. If a person gets caught with a small amount (less than 20 grams I think), the LEO confiscates it and writes a citation, like a traffic ticket. There are penalties, yes, but not jail (usually).


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I've known a few people addicted to Vicodin. At first no big deal but after a few years it just destroys the body and is very bad for the liver. I read a study once that said when trying to get off of Vicodin the brain will produce fake pain in areas of the body so you'll want to start taking it again. Scary stuff.


I think because of people abusing Vicodin and getting a bad liver they recently changed the Vicodin so that there is a max of 325mg of Acetaminophen in it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've always wondered and never heard the answer; if pot has such a great medical benefit why isn't it put into a pill like other meds? Why must it be smoked, put into a tea or brownie? We don't do that with Oxy, Ibuprofen or anything else?



Arklatex said:


> IMO pot does have legitimate medical uses. I've heard it helps with glaucoma, seizures, anorexia, and helps soothe over the effects of cancer treatment. So I have no problems with it being prescribed and studied.
> 
> I do not believe it should be totally legal though. I've seen it ruin lives by causing complacency. I've seen it cause serious accidents in the workplace. A man at work had both of his arms ripped off by a rubber mill was high when it happened. Another crashed a forklift into a tire press causing a very expensive production loss. All that could happen with other drugs and alcohol as well. But at least with alcohol you can generally tell when someone is drunk. Not always the case with pot. I don't care what a person does in their free time. But if it jeopardize the safety of my wife or myself, I have a problem.
> 
> How do you enforce responsible use with this stuff?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Good question.

I think it is the way the THC is absorbed into the body.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I've always wondered and never heard the answer; if pot has such a great medical benefit why isn't it put into a pill like other meds? Why must it be smoked, put into a tea or brownie? We don't do that with Oxy, Ibuprofen or anything else?


http://www.drugs.com/marinol.html


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Marinol, sounds like a good drug. I didn't read that it eases pain. In my case it would not have helped me as I did medical Marijuana to avoid all of the pills that I was taking. Sounds like it would be a good choice for others though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At a local convenient store in Denver
View attachment 11042

LOL


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Pot doesn't make people lazy. It makes lazy people more lazy. I was extremely productive during my period of use, and my level of use FAR exceeded that of your DIL.

Pot triggers the parts of the brain most in use already. Lazy people get more lazy, and people like me who are usually going a mile a minute can focus and channel our thoughts and concentrate, increase creative thinking and problem solving abilities, and improve communication skills.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> We have a family member who is married to an extreme left leaning liberal. She is young, 25 or so with two kids. She has failed out of nursing school and has 40,000.00 in student loans. They live like animals in a hovel of a home. She recently told her husband that she will never give up marijuana and if he doesn't accept her lifestyle he can leave. She is unemployed and spends $500.00 per month on average in marijuana, probably more.
> 
> I say this because in my opinion legalizing weed will utterly ruin the motivation of those who partake and relegate them to their parents basements until they are well into their 30s and beyond. They will likely never seek gainful employment choosing instead to live off of the charity of others or handouts from the government.
> 
> Pot should be legalized for legitimate medical applications, if there really are any (appetite stimulant is the only one I am convinced by at the moment). I would not be terribly opposed to retired people who have worked hard their whole lives smoking a bowl and chilling out. Maybe if they are doing it in public you can harsh their buzz with a ticket.


Well I agree with what you say on the bad effects of marijuana addiction. I have had kin who suffer from similar maladies involving whiskey and beer. Now I dont hold with prohibition being the solution to either issue. Folks who get hooked on either will get it somewhere..as we all know. Total legalization of killer weed in the US could knock a 60% chunk of violence out of our current border drug wars..or some say who should know. Five hundred bucks a month on weed? She needs to snag some two puffer stuff. lol. Tell her I got a hot tip on Big Island Skunk.

Island Sweet Skunk (marijuana review)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ripon said:


> I've always wondered and never heard the answer; if pot has such a great medical benefit why isn't it put into a pill like other meds? Why must it be smoked, put into a tea or brownie? We don't do that with Oxy, Ibuprofen or anything else?


The answer? 2 fold. 
1. Pot actually helps people and cures things. Bad for pharmaceutical companies who want you to stay sick and keep buying their poison.

2. Pot is natural. It is an herb, and like other medicinal herbs it looses potency when processed, and is cheaper in its natural state. Plus, smoking and eating are more natural activities than taking pills, and if we don't (shouldn't if you do) trust big pharma then why would you want them tampering with something that works just fine the way it is?

For the record, though, thc pills and powder have existed at least upwards of 15 years, and hash oil has been around for centuries, in various methods of "administration"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

In the 60s/70s the government attempted several scientific experiments on pot attempting to find a reason for it to be illegal. Instead they found that it cures several types of cancer (in hash oil form when eaten) but because the government does not want to cure cancer it's schedule 1. (That's equally illegal and "dangerous" as heroine and pcp and MORE illegal and "dangerous" than meth)

Big pharma does not want to cure cancer. They want to treat cancer. That way lots of people still die, controlling the population, but they die for years, sustained by drugs that cost everything you ever had.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> The answer? 2 fold.
> 1. Pot actually helps people and cures things. Bad for pharmaceutical companies who want you to stay sick and keep buying their poison.
> 
> 2. Pot is natural. It is an herb, and like other medicinal herbs it looses potency when processed, and is cheaper in its natural state. Plus, smoking and eating are more natural activities than taking pills, and if we don't (shouldn't if you do) trust big pharma then why would you want them tampering with something that works just fine the way it is?
> ...


Using the same logic they should prescribe opium instead of codeine. Not arguing, just an observation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I want to figure out what Emerson Lake and Palmer, Jimi Hendrix, The Grateful Dead or Pink Floyd really meant with their music, I'll check with a stoner.

When I need brain surgery, a 500 yard shot or a quadratic equation solved, I'll check with a non-stoner...just sayin'.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

War on drugs, drugs won. War on Poverty, poverty won. Stop protecting idiots from themselves and Darwin's theory might reassert itself and lead to a better world through less idiots reproducing eventually.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Using the same logic they should prescribe opium instead of codeine. Not arguing, just an observation.


No, opium instead of percocet, vicodin, and methadone.

But opium is not "natural" it requires a great deal of processing to be useful.

Pot takes less processing than tobacco to be fully what it is. Just needs to be dried enough to smoke without getting moldy.

But the other reason that synthetic opioids are used in place of opium is addiction. Opium and Heroine are the most addictive drugs on the planet hands down period.

Pot is not addictive. There is no withdrawl, physical or psychological, except in the most addictive personalities (who could get addicted to smelling socks)

Also, opium is easy to overdose on. Really easy.

Pot is IMPOSSIBLE to overdose on. Physically impossible. It would require over 1 ton of pot to be smoked in 1 hour.

Imagine a giant round bale of hay, tall as a man, twice as wide? SMOKE that in an hour. Even heavy smokers would be hard pressed to smoke 2 packs of cigarettes in an hour.

Hell, I smoked a LOT, and I could even smoke an ounce in an hour.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Let us also keep in mind the lowly weed is the last cash cow available to the guv'ment. They are passed trying to decide to legalize it or not. They are busy trying to figure out how to make the most money out of it. Its the biggest and most lucrative cash crop on the planet...as we all know.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> No, opium instead of percocet, vicodin, and methadone.
> 
> But opium is not "natural" it requires a great deal of processing to be useful.
> 
> ...


I agree. Very informative post. I'll admit I'm not real educated about drugs, prescription or otherwise. But I've never heard of people overdosing from pot.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I wonder if pot could help out with ADD and ADHD kids?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I wonder if pot could help out with ADD and ADHD kids?


Helped me, I have both

Obviously I haven't smoked in years... Army and all that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Helped me, I have both


Would you consider it better than Ritalin? I've heard that stuff will work opposite on the non ADD folks. Maybe similar with weed...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..sounds like a good plan. Should make them stay chilled out a lot better than harmful drugs like Ritalin. Small amounts of a nice mellow indica couch lock should be just what the doctor ordered on that. Now a lively sativa might make them bounce off the chandilier or something. Or hey it may over load their senses and make them ok. We might need to experiment on that.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ritalin had no effect on me, and I proved it on multiple occasions to my doctors and parents by cheeking pills or going months without taking them (when I was old enough to get them myself.) They would coo about how wonderfully it worked, and I would plop down a bag of pills that I didn't take and say "oh really?"

Pot slowed my brain just enough to form single though processes. Instead of doing several things simultaneously in my mind, which occasionally caused me to get confused, and always interfered with trying to concentrate on one subject, I was able to do just one thing, like just tying fly fishing flys, instead of trying to tie flys and solve algebraic equations in my head while trying to read To Kill A Mockingbird like I did as an 8 year old.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you found the right meds. Our oldest grandson now in his 20s got diagnosed with ADD pretty early in life and Ritalin didnt help him. He was later diagnosed as high functioning autistic or an Aspie as some call them. Smart off the charts but rough social skills. Not sure what pot would do to him. He hates smoking so it might not work.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That doesn't bug me. I've never had interest in the substance other than disdain. If we can tax the crap out of it for all those who'd rather smoke it then do something else by all means....even better if it means less taxes for me. Don't assume it's the last thing our govt can tax though....death tax is still there after all.



bigwheel said:


> Let us also keep in mind the lowly weed is the last cash cow available to the guv'ment. They are passed trying to decide to legalize it or not. They are busy trying to figure out how to make the most money out of it. Its the biggest and most lucrative cash crop on the planet...as we all know.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Glad you found the right meds. Our oldest grandson now in his 20s got diagnosed with ADD pretty early in life and Ritalin didnt help him. He was later diagnosed as high functioning autistic or an Aspie as some call them. Smart off the charts but rough social skills. Not sure what pot would do to him. He hates smoking so it might not work.


Yea, ADD/ADHD were the "designer diseases" of our youth. If your kid misbehaved, just give em Ritalin/Aderall. Expensive useless fix for kids just being kids. Studies showed that 90% of people diagnosed with ADD/ADHD when your grandson and I were growing up were misdiagnosed. 
Aspberger's disease is the full name of that form of autism. High functioning Asperger's are usually those on the fringe of Autism. Like you said, poor social skills. I later also tested very near to Aspberger's. Things like sustained eye contact bother me, and I can know everything I can find on a subject very easily, and grasp entire concepts fully from small parts, if I can associate it with something I already know, no matter how loose the association.

I am fortunate enough to not need any medications of any kind for any of those developmental disorders, and have gained the self control and determination to deal with the discomforts and aversions and function "normally"

Although, I am aware that often I come off as a highly opinionated know-it-all who knows much less than he believes he does, and am often just plain wrong.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I agree. Very informative post. I'll admit I'm not real educated about drugs, prescription or otherwise. But I've never heard of people overdosing from pot.


Young kids do on a regular basis by unknowingly eating pot brownies, candy, etc. It quickly became enough of a problem in Colorado that the rules for pot shops were changed as to how they were allowed to "dispense" their product.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> That doesn't bug me. I've never had interest in the substance other than disdain. If we can tax the crap out of it for all those who'd rather smoke it then do something else by all means....even better if it means less taxes for me. Don't assume it's the last thing our govt can tax though....death tax is still there after all.


What they found in Colorado was that the great tax windfall that was promised has not yet materialized. The taxes made the price so high those who were already regular users simply continued to buy from their street suppliers.
Most of the pot sold legally is to tourists.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What they have done in Florida is to decriminalize it. If a person gets caught with a small amount (less than 20 grams I think), the LEO confiscates it and writes a citation, like a traffic ticket. There are penalties, yes, but not jail (usually).


To be honest RPD I don't know what the laws are here in Tennessee are for Pot user! It may be the same as FL/GA. But I do know that to get and keep a good job most companies require a drug test. And pot is one of the things they screen for. So chances are if you are a pot user you either haven't been caught or your self/un-employed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just some random thoughts;

I believe ADD ADHD is a result of parents not raising their children and not making them do enough push ups or hole digging.

I believe if an adult wants to smoke some pot the adult should be able to do so...but I ain't paying for them to do it with my tax dollars. 

I believe that Astroturf and the Designated Hitter ought to be outlawed...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I completely, totally and entirely disagree with your assessment that pot should not be legal.

I reject the entire concept of illegal vegetation.

Then again, I am a freedom advocate, and I reject the entire concept of the government taking my money away from me and forcing me to bend to it's will at the barrel of a gun... which is EXACTLY what it does. 

I cannot, for the life of me, see why people support government's invasion in their lives... I really can't.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What they found in Colorado was that the great tax windfall that was promised has not yet materialized. The taxes made the price so high those who were already regular users simply continued to buy from their street suppliers.
> Most of the pot sold legally is to tourists.


And yet in one year Colorado made the nation's budget in pot sales.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Just some random thoughts;
> 
> I believe ADD ADHD is a result of parents not raising their children and not making them do enough push ups or hole digging.
> 
> ...


While speaking of city folk I'd agree. I, however, do not fall into that category. I was raised on a beef ranch. I did more hard labor before school every day than city kids do in a week. I dug ditches, built and mended fences, tended cattle, pigs, horses, and dogs, fixed equipment, etc.

So I cannot fully agree with your assessment


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I Have an old chum who raised and home schooled an ADDH kid who agrees with you. He claimed the key was keeping the kid physically wore out. Riding his bike..chopping wood..running etc. anything to burn off the excess energy and the kid did fine. He said at bed time they gave the kid had a cup of strong coffee which made him sleep like a baby. On another related issue let us discuss Non Verbal Learning Disorder or NLD. Pretty sure I have it. Got near all the symptoms anyway. Only one I seem to have missed is lack of physical co-ordination. It has to do with right vs left brain dominance. Folks with NLD use the left more than the right.

NLD: Clinical Description


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

$500.00 a month for weed is an awful lot of money.perhaps she should find some better S**t Maynard.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And I am all for drug testing those applying for welfare. If you can afford drugs, you obviously don't need welfare.
Anyone who is already on welfare gets a free pass for Constitutional reasons.
Those who are applying for the first time need to test clean. This would not be unconstitutional because they would be doing so voluntarily.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And I am all for drug testing those applying for welfare. If you can afford drugs, you obviously don't need welfare.
> Anyone who is already on welfare gets a free pass for Constitutional reasons.
> Those who are applying for the first time need to test clean. This would not be unconstitutional because they would be doing so voluntarily.


Excuse my ignorance but I didn't know welfare was a constitutional right. I know there are people who would like to think it is. But as far I can remember the courts voted it down. Did I miss ruling somewhere?

I like the drug testing ideal!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I could give a crap less about people's personal loserhood, compared to infringing on me in any way what I choose to eat or drink G-d already gave me.
the biggest joke besides the laughable elementary school safety parrot moralists is that the people who make stupid choices and do self defeating things matter more than the functional and struggling.
You want your gun? Stay out of my kitchen cabinet and let's rather make life and privelege based on IQ, yes, I like that and to me smart and guilty beats stupid and embarassing any day.
Pick your own ass up or die and go work on your dam dumb self Jethro bodine and leave others alone if you can't make something better....for their reasons not just yours.
Andrew Waile said people indulge in arguing about substances because there are simple undeniable truths neither wants to hear.
I just keep to being too much of a snob to be nose led in it at all. 
Simple fact is across the board legalization of all drugs would kill maybe even 5% in the first couple of years. Then it would stabilize and the hard core junkies and violent/heinous would be all there was to manage.
But that would be "nature" and no money in that. Or the delight of persecuting others ally in free.
but good luck anyway. You got real problems and will need more dope than California in 6 months time if something doesn't change


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I didn't know welfare was a constitutional right. I know there are people who would like to think it is. But as far I can remember the courts voted it down. Did I miss ruling somewhere?
> 
> I like the drug testing ideal!


The courts have ruled that drug testing people who are already receiving welfare violates the 4th and 5th Amendment.
I personally don't see how, but it is what it is.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I could give a crap less about people's personal loserhood, compared to infringing on me in any way what I choose to eat or drink G-d already gave me.
> the biggest joke besides the laughable elementary school safety parrot moralists is that the people who make stupid choices and do self defeating things matter more than the functional and struggling.
> You want your gun? Stay out of my kitchen cabinet and let's rather make life and privelege based on IQ, yes, I like that and to me smart and guilty beats stupid and embarassing any day.
> Pick your own ass up or die and go work on your dam dumb self Jethro bodine and leave others alone if you can't make something better....for their reasons not just yours.
> ...


Good points. Think some of the Low Countries have the right idea. Whatever drug folks want the guv'ment gives it to them free. They get to go a certain part of town and have all the fun they want. They die pretty quick. Cant think of the name of the particular country right now. Was going to say Denmark maybe. They supposed to have some good sheet over there..lol. Screening welfare applicants for drug use is not cost effective.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Good points....Screening welfare applicants for drug use is not cost effective.


Multi-generational welfare has not proven to be very cost effective for us idiots who are paying for it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazing, the government made a weed illegal. I find that very concept to be illegal.
According to the government, I would be a criminal if I grew that weed in my back yard and then consumed it. Heck, just it being in my back yard would make me an outlaw. I have an issue with that and I don't even smoke it.

Another thing is that if weed was taken off all the books, that one move would be a crippling blow to the drug cartels!

Sorry about your familial problems, CSI. That girl's priorities are seriously screwed up!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Doctors are pumping cancer patients full of oxycodone and the like, so I don't see any problem with marijuana honestly. 

Getting hooked on RX meds is a slippery slope, especially with many of them being respitory depressants...prescription abuse is rampant. 

On the other hand I can't seem to recall anyone OD'ing on weed.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If they were to grow the weed in the u.s.a. it would get rid of a lot of problems. The cartels and people using drug money to bank roll bad actions. But who knows they may decide to import it, which would be a horrific idea. No they need to control it FDA style like the rest of the pills and injections.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If we, as a society, accept the ill-suffered effects of alcohol and continue to maintain its legality, then we have NO standing whatsoever to restrict any other drug that alters judgement and perception.

For the record, I think all such substances should be illegal. They affect too many that have no say in the matter, like children. That's my personal opinion.
However, as a matter of practicality based on my first sentence above, society cannot justify restriction of one but not another.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> If they were to grow the weed in the u.s.a. it would get rid of a lot of problems. The cartels and people using drug money to bank roll bad actions. But who knows they may decide to import it, which would be a horrific idea. No they need to control it FDA style like the rest of the pills and injections.


We do grow weed in the USA. Have for decades. Legally. 
For example in Mendocino county CA allows for 12 mature adult plants on any property.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> We do grow weed in the USA. Have for decades. Legally.
> For example in Mendocino county CA allows for 12 mature adult plants on any property.


Note to self; Get Salty to find me a BOL in Mendocino County, CA.

Go Mendo!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It grows better in Humboldt county. Plus there are lots of "happy mushrooms" all over the place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jak,

I gotta ask, what is the story behind the Vincent Enlund quote/poem and Nordic painting that you added to your signature line? Did they really serve hogs with their skin and hair on?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jak,
> 
> I gotta ask, what is the story behind the Vincent Enlund quote/poem and Nordic painting that you added to your signature line? Did they really serve hogs with their skin and hair on?


Slippy I might know for sure that gullible isn't written on the ceiling (because I checked) but I'm pretty sure you know the answer to your question.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Did they really serve hogs with their skin and hair on?


Likely, the answer is yes.
Pigs cooked in the ground keep the skin on, but the hair is normally removed.

Also, pork rinds in some countries still have the hair in them, on purpose.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been part of a handful of whole hog 'Que's and I never ever saw one with the hair still on. But, I have had me some Chicharonnes that had some semblance of hair on them... but ate them anyway. For all I know they came from the armpit of the 300 lb senorita that fried 'em up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Slippy I might know for sure that gullible isn't written on the ceiling (because I checked) but I'm pretty sure you know the answer to your question.


 :77:...Not really but it doesn't matter, I just like the picture because of the two chicks with the prominent breasties :encouragement:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> :77:...Not really but it doesn't matter, I just like the picture because of the two chicks with the prominent breasties :encouragement:


I'm old, and so square I have sharp corners, so it would have to be 'splained to me.
Like who the heck is Vincent Enlund? And I can't read the quote anyway.


----------

